# Water still cloudy after adding eco-complete 3 days ago



## benappleboy (Aug 9, 2012)

First of all, I'm new to the forum, so I am still getting used to everything.
Okay, so I added eco-complete gravel for planted tanks 3 days ago and the water is still cloudy. The water has cleared up a little, but it still has some cloudiness. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8492621361/in/photostream/ 

Also, I've noticed some strange red and white pieces that are mixed with the black eco complete. I completely took out the previous gravel when adding the eco-complete so that could not have leaked into this. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8492621143/in/photostream/

Did I get a bad batch? Are the irregularly colored gravel particles normal? Thanks


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

Do a weekly water change ntill the water is clear.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I have eco complete and it looks identical. There are red and brown bits mixed in.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

If this is a new tank the cloudiness may just be a bacteria bloo
- which is normal.


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

It took until the evening of the third day for my tank to settle after adding the Eco Complete.

The photo of your tank looks like mine did at that point.


----------



## benappleboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay thanks everyone.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I usually say toss some pantyhose over the filter intake, but those particles are so small prob wouldnt help much. If your at the store pick up the smallest bottle of seachem clarity if it hasnt changed, and want to speed it up. I used some for the hell of it 1-2 weeks ago for curiosity sake for eco, and flourite and cleared up in a couple hours.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

If you left the scummy "bacteria water" in the Eco-Complete, that stuff takes days to clear out.


----------

